# What is this?



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

A first for me too.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks close to an L1 15R


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

L1-15R. My best guess.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe not though...:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Tsmil said:


> L1-15R. My best guess.


 Looks like it, it's from Bryants "Twist Tite" series.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Big John was right,

a Bryant "Twist Tite", 10A 250V or 15A 125V

Found the answer *HERE* post #2 the image is 180 degrees off of what you posted.


----------



## Ontario (Sep 9, 2013)

Similar to twist-lock receptacles. Not used to American configurations so but this looks similar to the Canadian ML2-15R. I've never seen this before, though. Pretty cool!

-Ontario


----------

